# What do you think of french label Naive?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been fairly disapointed whit this label so far i did not like Stravinsky ''les rites du pritemps' on Naive and felt John Dowland music for song and lute called aryes sound a bit too polished cold in interpretation, the emphasis on the singer instead of lute(this should be criminal just kidding).

Are there good decent released on NAIVE since there cd are sometime expensive, yes the presentation the package look nice colorful, but what about the actual recording.

Did anyone heard the Gesualdo on french label naive it's some of is madrigali i dont recalled 
how it's called it's in italian.I want to see or better yet hear if Naive mess up whit Gesualdo..
Someone here has this cd?

I remain skeptical about naive doeing good recording , proof me im wrong
and i ask you the following question do you find naive to be a good , bad , decent or poor label.

Perhaps maybe i dont have the best recording of em?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Naive, and before it the labels it has absorbed, have issued some excellent recordings. Check their catalog.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

They have some gems but can be hit and miss like all labels. Maybe try Cavina/Venexiana on the Glosso label for the madrigals. For Les Printemps... try Gergiev/Kirov on the Phillips label.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

As I recall, you enjoy lute music. Try Hopkinson Smith's Bach recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Patricia Kopatchinskaja records for them and she is awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't have a ton of Naive recordings, but those that I have I really enjoy. The recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos by Rinaldo Alessandrini and Concerto Italiano is among my favorites of that work. 

The Kopatchinskaja/Herreweghe recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto - while unconventional - is one that I enjoy quite a bit as well. 

I can't speak to the other recordings mentioned. If it is Gesualdo madrigals that you want, I highly recommend the recordings on the Glossa label, with Claudio Cavina and La Venexiana.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Naive's series of Vivaldi operas is very highly regarded.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I have a Goldberg Variations on Naive and the sound quality is outstanding.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Off the top of my head these two are very good. I have more but dont know what and where! "Shocking memory I have mmgggrrrrr!?"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I have Brahms' symphonies on Naïve, and a flute recording I reviewed recently. I think it's a good label, and will expose listeners to "French" artists and sensibilities that non-French and Americans would not normally hear. I'm all for it.


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

Haydn String Quartets by Quatuor Mosaïques.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn* String Quartets, Op. 20 - Mosaiques Qt (rec.1990 - '92)
*LvB* Cello Sonatas complete - Gastinel & Guy (rec.2002 - '04)
*LvB* Sonatas 4, 28, etc.- Sokolov (rec.1991)
*Bruckner* 6 - Nagano et al (rec.2005)
*Boulez* "Rituel', Notations, etc. - Robertson et al (rec.2002)
*Dusapin* Time Zones, String Quartet 3 - Arditti Qt. (rec.1993)
*Dutilleux* String Quartet - Arditti Qt. (rec.1993)
*Maderna* For Strings - Arditti Qt. (rec.1992 - '95)
*Nono* Variazioni canoniche, etc.- Gielen et al (rec.1989)
*Prokofiev* Sonata 8 - Sokolov (rec.1984)
*Rachmaninov* Prelude 4 - Sokolov (rec.1988)
*Scriabin* Sonatas 3 & 9 - Sokolov (rec.1984)

Also from naive is Montaigne label. From it, *Nono* La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura - Arditti & Richard (rec.1988).

I'm very happy with all. I've culled few naive purchases.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay so i im giving a chance to naive label, im dying to hear what they done whit Gesualdo, madrigal 6, since naive soften stuff Gesualdo on them most be nice, i Wonder what should i expect since i have this in naxos and the naxos version is superbe.But i want to see if naive can handle Gesualdo genieous, the only way to find out is to buy the cd unfortunetly.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the Vivaldi series especially the epic opera recordings. Epic!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have several Naïve in my Library.

I have been satisfied with all of them.

Attached is a list of what I have.

View attachment Naive.pdf


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> I have several Naïve in my Library.
> 
> I have been satisfied with all of them.
> 
> ...


That is a very nicely compiled list. Do you compile a list for all your recordings?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> That is a very nicely compiled list. Do you compile a list for all your recordings?


Considering the size of my library it would be close to a thousand pages.

Even a summary report that would list every recording I have by composer and work would be 270 pages. This report would list every composer and each individual work that I have recordings. For example, including duplications, I have 115 recordings of the works of Samuel Barber, including four recordings of his _First Symphony_. One thing that members would see is that I do not have many duplications. Even though Mahler is my favorite composer I only have one recording of his 3rd, 4th and 9th symphonies. In spite of the many recommendations I would probably receive, I am happy with the ones I have.

I do not have recordings of all of the symphonies of Raff. Instead of getting additional recordings of the Mahler _Ninth_ I would rather secure recording of Raff's symphonies that are missing from my library.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Their Vivaldi series is awesome, as is the Mosaiques Haydn Quartets.


----------

